# Finally, END THEORY tunes!!!



## Shannon (Jul 30, 2005)

It's taken forever for us to get them up, but here they are. On our website, we have 4 rough mixes from END THEORY's upcoming CD. Go check them & tell me how much you love them or hate them!

 END THEORY WEBSITE - CLICK HERE


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds awesome 

I was liking the live tracks you had up there before, but this is even better. Vocals could be a little louder in places, but overall sounds really good.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 30, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Sounds awesome
> 
> I was liking the live tracks you had up there before, but this is even better. Vocals could be a little louder in places, but overall sounds really good.



Thank you, man. The vocals have been brought up. These are just the rough mixes we have available. The final mixes are being mastered this week.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!  

I look forward to hearing the finished article.

Did you record your guitar parts using your Chameleon/Mesa rig ?


----------



## Donnie (Jul 30, 2005)

Bad ass, Shannon!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 30, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> Sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I look forward to hearing the finished article.
> 
> Did you record your guitar parts using your Chameleon/Mesa rig ?



Yep, the guitars were recorded with the following setup...

Guitars: ESP SC-607 7-string & VB-300 Baritone
Rack/Cabs: Rocktron Chameleon > BBE 482i > Mesa 295 & Rocktron Velocity 300 poweramps > Behringer straight 412 cabs


----------



## Christopher (Jul 30, 2005)

True!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 30, 2005)

dude you guys SUCK! hahaha just messin man it sound good, as a matter of fact it rocks balls.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2005)

Boooo... Your website is down


----------



## Shannon (Jul 30, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Boooo... Your website is down



Typical website maintenance. Check back in a while.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 30, 2005)

Dammit! I hate myspace sometimes. Can't get in... "error... blah, blah". I'll check back later.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2005)

Dude, Awesome.  You shred.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Typical website maintenance. Check back in a while.



Gotcha bro


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmm, it works fine on the PC. Yeah, dude, this has so much stuff in in that I like it's not even funny. Towards the end of NAHSrm there's what sounds like a little blues lick, which is pretty hilarious and cool.

It's all groovey, heavy-as-hell metal. So many extreme metal bands lose the groove part, which is really what makes it IMO. There's a couple of cannibal tunes like that, and all of Soulless was that way.

AND... ha, I like the ambient synth parts, too. Plus, the vocals are cool. Look at that bass, LOL! Is that a 7 string? Killer.


----------



## nyck (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm loving everything. especially the vocals


----------



## DthMtlDave (Jul 31, 2005)

The only thing negative I could say is that you should really change that red background on the webpage...you can barely read half the writing and it's distracting. Music was great though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2005)

Badass. Dropship your album to me instantly. \m/


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 31, 2005)

Fucking awesome dude! I loved them all, I requested to added to your friends list (Nick) and I also requested my band to be added (NegaTive Xero). Our recordings suck ass right now. And it's just me and a singer (who used to play guitar with me and just finally decided to be vocals). Our stuff would be considered extremely light compared to yours. We have other stuff but that's what the vocalist wanted up, we gotta put his voice on them an reupload.

Sorry, about the whole backstory, but your music is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you for all the comments, guys. I'm glad most of you dig it.



Ancestor said:


> Yeah, dude, this has so much stuff in in that I like it's not even funny. Towards the end of NAHSrm there's what sounds like a little blues lick, which is pretty hilarious and cool.



Haha....for that short solo thing and the end, I was trying to achieve the ULTIMATE in cheesiness! Imagine C.C. DeVille in a metalcore band! When we play it live, I extended it out & throw every shredder lick I can think of...cheesy rockstar moves included. 



> It's all groovey, heavy-as-hell metal. So many extreme metal bands lose the groove part, which is really what makes it IMO.



Agreed.  



> AND... ha, I like the ambient synth parts, too.



Synth parts? We didn't record any. I threw in a few 1/2 second samples & manipulated them through ProTools. Is that what you mean? 



> Look at that bass, LOL! Is that a 7 string? Killer.



We need to update the site We more up to date pics. The 7-string bassist only played with us briefly. It was a case of firing the original bassist, replacing him, then re-hiring him back after he learned from his mistakes.


----------



## Regor (Jul 31, 2005)

Am I just retarded? Why can't I find where the songs are?


----------



## Shannon (Jul 31, 2005)

Regor said:


> Am I just retarded? Why can't I find where the songs are?



Yep, you must be retarded. 

Step by step instructions:

1) Click on this link >>> www.endtheory.net
2) Click on the logo in the center (this'll take you to the main page)
3) Look on the right side of the main page...behold! Songs!


----------



## Regor (Jul 31, 2005)

Nope. Not retarded. Just had to disable my 'no spyware strategy' (i.e. enable Javascripts and ActiveX).


----------



## Shannon (Jul 31, 2005)

Regor said:


> Nope. Not retarded. Just had to disable my 'no spyware strategy' (i.e. enable Javascripts and ActiveX).



Forgot to disable your spyware thing, eh? Yeah, you're still retarded. Damnit, let me have my fun!


----------



## Regor (Jul 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Forgot to disable your spyware thing, eh? Yeah, you're still retarded. Damnit, let me have my fun!



Hehe, alright, I'm retarded. Happy now? You're making fun of retarded people you big bully!  

And it's not a 'spyware thing' per se. I just setup in IE to prompt for ActiveX and Javascripts in the general 'Internet' Zone. 'Trusted' sites allow them automatically, and 'Restricted' sites block them totally. It's the simpliest, non-additional software, way of making sure you don't get any spyware.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> It's taken forever for us to get them up, but here they are. On our website, we have 4 rough mixes from END THEORY's upcoming CD. Go check them & tell me how much you love them or hate them!
> 
> END THEORY WEBSITE - CLICK HERE



 GO SHANNON!  

Absolutely savage. If you ever want any of these remixed, let me know. the National institute of Mental Health would be honored.


----------



## Vince (Aug 1, 2005)

I just added your ass to our Myspace. Nice heavy shit there, Shannon!


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice shit man, heavy as hell!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you, guys. I just got the final mixes yesterday. We are mastering this week. If you know anyone who would enjoy this type of music, please help spread the word. A lot of big things are starting to happen for us, but any extra promo is GOOD promo.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2005)

If there's a place where i can purchase this CD and whore it to my co-workers(like i do with all my fav bands, lol), let me know.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 2, 2005)

There are a few people here in Maine that would absolutely dig this. Cant wait until it's ready!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 3, 2005)

Shawn said:


> There are a few people here in Maine that would absolutely dig this. Cant wait until it's ready!



Well good news! THE CD WAS MASTERED TODAY! All I have to say about it is....

*HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT!*

It sounds HUGE!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet, Shannon! Congrats.
So... I get to hear the final product in a few days, right? 
I'll have to buy a copy once it's all ready too.


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeez, I finally got a chance to listen this - there's something profoundly wrong with your vocalist, lol, she sounds posessed.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2005)

Drew said:


> Jeez, I finally got a chance to listen this - there's something profoundly wrong with your vocalist, lol, she sounds posessed.



Yeah...she's a 5' 1" 110 lbs Mexican that sounds like a 7' pissed off dude.
We call her the "Pissed Off Chihuahua!"


----------



## Donnie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm afraid of Rosa now.  
Drew, seriously though... You've got to see them play. Aside form Shannon and the rest of the band being absolute monsters on their instruments, Rosa frickin' rocks!  It's funny to talk to her. She's so nice and sweet but when she gets on stage... watch the fuck out!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Yes, I'm afraid of Rosa now.
> Drew, seriously though... You've got to see them play. Aside form Shannon and the rest of the band being absolute monsters on their instruments, Rosa frickin' rocks!  It's funny to talk to her. She's so nice and sweet but when she gets on stage... watch the fuck out!



Hell yeah, boy!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well good news! THE CD WAS MASTERED TODAY! All I have to say about it is....
> 
> *HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT!*
> 
> It sounds HUGE!


 Great fucking news! Cant wait to hear it!


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 11, 2005)

With everything Donnie and Shannon are saying about Rosa she sounds like Yasmina from Nothing Left For Tomorrow, a local band we're playing a show with tomorrow. They're a pretty sweet band, and Yasmina's awesome. Really nice and funny, but then she starts belting it out and going crazy and you forget how small of a person she is lol


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2005)

i like "life" the best has a slight otep feel to it.and that intro tone is bad ass and the quiick bass breakdown tone is good too.Then ther eis a old school soulfly vox tone in the middle lol.


----------

